
Higher coffee consumption associated with lower risk of death - brahmwg
https://m.medicalxpress.com/news/2017-08-higher-coffee-consumption-death.html
======
bryanrasmussen
I'm pretty sure we all have the same risk of death.

------
kozak
Because it correlates with good health? People who feel bad after consuming
coffee because of health issues tend to avoid consuming it (either consciously
or unconsciously).

